# "I'll tip you in the app", is the surest way to know your NOT getting a tip....



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

why do they even bother saying it


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

At least they’re thinking about the fact that they’re not going to tip you.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I've had several who have come through with tips.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> why do they even bother saying it


I tend to over promise to make people happy and in the moment feel like I can do it until it all comes crumbling down. Maybe it's something like that? 

Maybe they planned to tip but they are a bit scatter brained and overloaded so they forget? :confusion:


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Illini said:


> I've had several who have come through with tips.


the ones who don't say it tip WAY MORE than the ones who do say it


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> the ones who don't say it tip WAY MORE than the ones who do say it


It depends. Some say they'll tip big and wait in the car so they can see your reaction. Those are usually the huge tippers. I like them ?


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> It depends. Some say they'll tip big and wait in the car so they can see your reaction. Those are usually the huge tippers. I like them ?


My favorites are the ones who say "would u rather i tip u in CASH!!" hell ya!! ?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> why do they even bother saying it


You already know full well why: to get your hopes high, to get you to go above and beyond in serving them, and to get off on kicking you in the nuts!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> My favorites are the ones who say "would u rather i tip u in CASH!!" hell ya!! ?


Yes! Yes! Yes! They rock too ?


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

I almost always tip in cash so the person don’t have to pay taxes on it. I’m a very good tipper. My son flips out how much I tip. I even tip when I get bad service but I don’t tip as much.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Getting handed a $20 bill is better than getting a $5 in-app tip 4 times. 

Why do they say they're going to tip in the app and then not follow-thru? Because they can. "The check's in the mail!"


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> why do they even bother saying it


Nah. I keep a tip jar so when they say it they usually mean they are not tipping cash today.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Auto 1 star


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Depends on the pax. 

Are they over 45 & texan? Yeah it will be there eventually. 8 times out of 10.

Recent left coast or east coast transplant? LOL NOPE!

Anyone under the age of 35? It's a toss up between $1, $2 or nothing.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> why do they even bother saying it


Itz pure virtue signaling.. and they're probably wise to the fact that a subset of drivers downrate riders who don't tip, so they're hoping to get out of actually tipping.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Here is the trick I am seeing. Pax wants to get a favor like adding a distance or stop or whatever. They talk (on or off the phone) about how they always tip Uber Drivers or a tip they gave another Uber driver. I hear that, and I know I am not getting a tip.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

How does your tipping work, so all your tips you just end up giving away to tip others, so your no better off?? So what’s the point in tipping, Or do you collect tips then not tip others?

its a strange option. I would rather not tip and keep the money for myself. You don’t know the others person’s financial situation. Not everyone has money, I bet most rideshare never tip


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> My favorites are the ones who say "would u rather i tip u in CASH!!" hell ya!! ?


Some of my best friends are ex-presidents.?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> why do they even bother saying it


Lying is fashionable.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Strangely my experience has been different. I have about 6,000 rides now. 90% of the people who said this to me did actually tip me. I can't explain why my experience is so different than most other drivers, it just is. Go figure.



gooddolphins said:


> I almost always tip in cash so the person don't have to pay taxes on it. I'm a very good tipper. My son flips out how much I tip. I even tip when I get bad service but I don't tip as much.


For me due to my experience as a taxi and rideshare driver, every waitress, rideshare, or taxi driver gets at least a $5 tip unless they just totally disrespected me. The last Uber I called was an XL to help me take a 55" TV home. I gave the guy $20 cash upfront and called him as soon as I pinged him to make sure it was OK. People who haven't worked such a job just don't understand how it is. If every rider tipped us $5+ this job would be totally different.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Maybe they planned to tip but they are a bit scatter brained and overloaded so they forget? :confusion:


Or maybe they're just cheap.



Classified said:


> How does your tipping work, so all your tips you just end up giving away to tip others, so your no better off?? So what's the point in tipping, Or do you collect tips then not tip others?
> 
> its a strange option. I would rather not tip and keep the money for myself. You don't know the others person's financial situation. Not everyone has money, I bet most rideshare never tip


I'm sure everyone can come up with $1.00. If not, they can walk, ride a bike, ride the bus or take a scooter.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

[/QUOTE]


Mkang14 said:


> It depends. Some say they'll tip big and wait in the car so they can see your reaction. Those are usually the huge tippers. I like them ?


They only do that when you are hot !
Dont ask why it's never happened to me..


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Do you guys feel pathetic working for tips?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Classified said:


> How does your tipping work, so all your tips you just end up giving away to tip others, so your no better off?? So what's the point in tipping, Or do you collect tips then not tip others?
> 
> its a strange option. I would rather not tip and keep the money for myself. You don't know the others person's financial situation. Not everyone has money, I bet most rideshare never tip


And not Tipping when you are aware of how U/L treat us drivers makes you a huge sack of shyt. Just my opinion of course...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> At least they're thinking about the fact that they're not going to tip you.





DriversAreMean said:


> Do you guys feel pathetic working for tips?


Working for a PITIFUL COMPANY LIKE UBER

SO PETTY

AS TO DECLARE " NO NEED TO TIP "!

WHILE CUTTING RATES . . .

SEEMS PATHETIC.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Do you guys feel pathetic working for tips?


No, do you feel pathetic being on a drivers forum, when you're not a driver?


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Because they want drivers to believe them and be rated 5 stars, considering they know some drivers down rate passengers for not tipping.

Uber: Have to rate pax right away. I force stop the app, then re-open it and rating map goes away. No more free 5 stars.

Lyft: 24 hours to tip, or 2 stars. Luckily, passengers can't see what Lyft drivers rated them.

When I hear that tipping phrase, I tell them "thanks, but to let you know, I hear that line a lot." Many passengers are shocked when I tell them that. I ended up getting cash tips most of the time after speaking up.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Invisible said:


> No, do you feel pathetic being on a drivers forum, when you're not a driver?


No, because I'm trolling


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> why do they even bother saying it


My experience after four years of driving has been most passengers follow through on their promise.



DriversAreMean said:


> No, because I'm trolling


Well at least you're honest.


----------

